
Show HN: User Experience Design Fundamentals - aelsabagh123
https://gumroad.com/l/design-for-impact
======
aelsabagh123
The zero to one guide for simple, impactful user experiences.

What is it?

The playbook to creating meaningful user experiences, teaching you to design
end-to-end experiences that are useful and usable for your users.

This material is based on what I've learnt over the past five years,
conducting UXD across the world in places like Oceania, Asia, Africa. I've
been in people's homes, hospital bedside and offices. I've also coached teams
around the world to build their capability.

This interactive workshop starts by teaching you the fundamental concepts,
peaks with an opt-in project, and ends in giving you the tools to design
experiences that work.

Who is it for?

Suitable to take you from zero to one in design, or learn how to better design
user experiences as an already accomplished designer.

